# Ultimate TV



## Rsudol (Apr 24, 2002)

It has been said in another forum, that Thompson is discontinuing the UTv units. I cant seem to find any information to this effect, any one have this information or heard of this.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is old news:

http://www.zdnet.com/anchordesk/stories/story/0,10738,2850778,00.html


----------

